# Verlaufswerkzeug sehr grob



## kengal (9. Januar 2008)

Guten Abend zusammen.

Ich hab seit einigen Tagen ein seltsames Problem mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug.
Es wird bei großen Verläufen sehr grob und ist unbrauchbar. Einstellungen solten eigentlich die Standardeinstellungen sein.
Hier mal ein screenshot zur verdeutlichung:
http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/7579/unbenannt2pk8.jpg
Man siht deutlich, dass die abstufungen recht "brutal" sind 

Normal findet man zu Photoshop Problemen ja schnell antworten, aber ich bin gerade am verzweifeln

gruß


----------



## Remme (9. Januar 2008)

hi,

hast mal das zurücksetzen versucht?


----------



## kengal (9. Januar 2008)

Ja, ändert leider nichts daran.
Aber bei deinem Screenshot sind ist ja auch so ein grober verlauf?!


----------



## Alexander Groß (9. Januar 2008)

kengal hat gesagt.:


> Ja, ändert leider nichts daran.
> Aber bei deinem Screenshot sind ist ja auch so ein grober verlauf?!



Dann ist vermutlich dein Farbprofil verstellt.

Umschalt+Strg+K

Alex


----------



## janoc (9. Januar 2008)

Ist das 'n Mac oder nur ein Tutbloßsoalobsowär-Skin?
Prüf mal ob bei der Anzeige (oder weiß nicht auswendig wie die Systemeinstellung heißt) auch 16,7 Mill Farben eingestellt sind.


----------



## kengal (9. Januar 2008)

Danke schonmal für die viele Hilfe

habe die Farbeinstellungen vonRemme übernommen... keine Anderung
Farben hab ich mal von 8bit auf 16 gestellt.. Hilft auch nichts.
hjab sogar neu installiert.. leider auch ohne Erfolg.


----------



## janoc (9. Januar 2008)

Hat nix mit der Bittiefe im Photoshop zu tun. Wenn du das von Remme gepostete Bild im Browser auch mit grobem Verlauf siehst, hat das auch nix mit Photoshop zu tun sondern ist eine zu geringe Farbanzahl als Systemeinstellung.


----------



## Remme (9. Januar 2008)

Janoc das ist das Schlagwort .. oder deine Grafikarte mag dich nimmer


----------



## kengal (9. Januar 2008)

16 bit ist eingestellt. Hab aber neulich eine neue grafikkarte eingebaut,.. könnte also schon damitz was zu tun haben.

Du hast wohl recht, hab gerade einen versuch als png gespeichert und tada. ist zwar nicht perfekt, aber um einiges besser wie in Photoshop.
An was kann das also liegen. 16 bit hab ich ja eingestellt


----------



## Remme (9. Januar 2008)

Nicht die Bildtiefe.. Farneinstellung in Windows oder Mac was du auch hast.


----------



## Alexander Groß (9. Januar 2008)

kengal hat gesagt.:


> habe die Farbeinstellungen vonRemme übernommen.



Ähm, ich heiße Alex 
Vergiss das 16 Bit und arbeite mit 8 Bit.


Alex


----------



## kengal (9. Januar 2008)

Was meint ihr mit Farbtiefe?
Ist doch Die Bit anzahl oder?
Also ich habe rechtsklick auf dem Desktop und da von 16 bit auf 32 bit gestellt dann noch im Photoshop auf 32 bit und nun ist der verlauf in Photohop perfekt

Ich versteh es zwar nicht, weil ich bis jetzt immer 16 bit hatte und meine alte Grafikkarte damit kein Poblem bei Verläufen hatte, aber nun tuts.

Danke

Edit: da fällt mir noch ein. Mir wurde gesagt, dass NVIDIA eine schlechtere Bildqualität als ATI hat, hat es damit etwas zu tun?
hatte vorher ATI und nun Nvidia


----------



## Remme (9. Januar 2008)

im Photoshop kannste von mir aus 16 bit nehmen aber bei windows sollten es schon 32 bit sein.


----------



## Alexander Groß (9. Januar 2008)

Nimm in PS lieber 8 Bit da du ansonsten nicht alle Filter verwenden kannst.


Alex


----------



## iberlin (12. Januar 2008)

Hey versuch doch mal ein treiberupdate zu installieren. Wenn du vor kurzem eine neue Graka eingebaut hast würd ich das Problem eher dort suchen. Die Frage nach der Farbtiefe sollte ja nun ausgelutscht genug sein.


----------

